# Most hated 40k archenemy!!!



## Imperious (May 20, 2009)

Okay here are the basic guidelines...

It's groundhog day (those of you who don't know what that is google it). You have to choose one enemy, but choose wisely, because its permanent. It doesn't matter if its tabletop, roleplaying, DOW, BL, or just pure fluff. Which one 40k faction do you actually take the most pleasure from beating the crap out of? Day in day out. Explain why. Cite specific examples such as "I love my ogryns beating the crap out of howling banshees!"

I'll start off. I hate, HATE Dark Eldar! I don't like normal Eldar and I hate Chaos! So they're naturally my choice. Specifically, I enjoyed seeing a commissar slay a wych...


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

I Hate daemons. My main army is Daemonhunters, but I still get killed when fighting against daemons.

But I love seeing guardsmen take down greater daemons with lasguns


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Space marines, how is killing terminators with lasguns without breaking a sweat not fun?


----------



## Imperious (May 20, 2009)

Blackhiker said:


> But I love seeing guardsmen take down greater daemons with lasguns





Stella Cadente said:


> Space marines, how is killing terminators with lasguns without breaking a sweat not fun?


True, seeing guardsman take down anything with lasguns is awesome!:grin:


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

Space Marines, because fluff wise there cannot be that many chapters flying around the galaxy, but half the time its all I face.

And I love seeing a Space marine players uber unit of doom being turned into a red streak, when done with heavy weapons its ok, when done with lasguns...It brings a smile to my face like no other :grin:


----------



## Imperious (May 20, 2009)

ItsPug said:


> Space Marines, because fluff wise there cannot be that many chapters flying around the galaxy, but half the time its all I face.
> 
> And I love seeing a Space marine players uber unit of doom being turned into a red streak, when done with heavy weapons its ok, when done with lasguns...It brings a smile to my face like no other :grin:


It would appear that IG players love slaying the astartes with lasguns!!!:laugh:


----------



## anarchyfever (May 24, 2008)

I just love watching deamons land in front of me thinking that "He can't possibly shoot all of my units off the board" then watching whole squads of slannesh and nurgle demons get wiped off in 1 turn from my BS 5 Firewarriors, hehehe.

I also liked watching my Inqistor kill Jay Sar (the Eldar Banshee Phoenix lord)

I hate Deepstrikers of any kind


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

Its not that I dislike marines (much). Its that almost every marine player I've come across expects to win, all the time, simply because he plays marines.

We both setup, they look over and go "Oh, you're playing GUARD?" and giggle cause they think they've already won, because nothing in the IG codex can stand up to their [insert uber unit here]. Nothing except the firepower provided by 100+ Guardsmen targeted at the right target, at the right time.


----------



## Kaizer (Aug 14, 2008)

I hate nidz. More specific I hate genestealers. I love watching my vindicator shot big **** holes in these alien wannabes.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

Chaos-You just want to destroy their Abaddon and see to him as a waste of points when it's blown up :biggrin:


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Orks! Oh how I love to crush the ORKS!


----------



## terminatormonkey (May 6, 2009)

ay im with you on orcs, but my most hated would be chaos spacemarines, i love seeing the traitors fall


----------



## Imperious (May 20, 2009)

terminatormonkey said:


> ay im with you on orcs, but my most hated would be chaos spacemarines, i love seeing the traitors fall


I'm with you...


----------



## Siege (Jan 18, 2008)

I could kill Eldar all day, every day. Doesn't matter if I'm using my Dark Angels, Tau or Traitor Guard, the Eldar are my enemy of choice.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

As a DE player I love crushing any army that has a newer codex than me . Die Orks, SM, CSM, IG, Tau, Nids, DA, DH/WH, BT, BA, Eldar, Daemons and soon to be SW


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Eldar, Eldar, Eldar, %$&^ing Eldar. Wow that was easy.


----------



## AntiPaladin (Jun 26, 2007)

I reserve my greatest, deepest, most psychopathicly violent of hatreds only for *insert name of army across the table*


----------



## johnnymajic (Jan 2, 2009)

I enjoy slaughtering all types of enemies, but I love killing other chaos cultists. Slaanesh, you strike first sure, but will that be enough to stop 32 attacks? Plagumarines may last, but as mentioned, 32 attacks is allot to withstand and Tsons, your bolters and invunerable saves wont help you now


----------



## Lupercal101 (Jan 26, 2009)

orks. love seeing my opponents face when his orks are slaughtered by a charge from my blood claws. the tables have been turned!!!!!!!!


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

Spacemarines I get a warm fuzzy feeling (Thats not down to incontinence) every time I kill of the emporors and GW chosen armoured killing machines even though its not that much of a challenge now with the new codex.


----------



## Khorne's_Chosen (Mar 29, 2009)

Obviously Space Marines.


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

Orks. 
I like the look on my opponents face when I bladestorm a boyz mob with DA's.
"How many no armour save shots?...":shok:


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

I love playing my Eldar but I hate playing against Eldar - Specifically, I hate playing against seer councils with fortune.


----------



## buckythefly (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm an Ork player, I am honor bound to hate anyone who gets within chopping distance.

But personally, I really dislike the Tyrannids, Every time I play them I have the nagging feeling I'm getting cheated somehow. I've been wiped out by the Daemons more times then I'd like to admit, but for some reason I have to stick with the damn bugs. I detailed my Burna Boyz with spiked Nid Heads and armor bits. ^_^

Eldar are a close second, the whole Orks and Elves thing. they also make a great "Squish" noise under my boyz boots.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

In DoW I really enjoyed my CSM's Heavy Bolters cut through IG and Eldar. I loved those massacres. Though the greatest satisfaction for me is to defeat two complete SM armies almost simultaneously (thank God for exploitable terrain and idiot AI lining up his troops), pushing my Word Bearers to the limits, using every trick I have in my pocket and making advantage of the little flaws even a Hard level AI has. The sense of achievement I feel when I slaughter one Grey Knight after Grey Knight and the second Land Raider is torn apart by the Defilers' claws... sends a dark thrill down my spine.
Of course, theres nothing like stomping stuff with Gorgutz and his boyz. To me, hes the Chuck Norris of DoW: no matter what he does or what he says, its awesome by default.


----------



## Asmodeun (Apr 26, 2009)

Either orks or gaurdsmen. Probably gaurdsmen. I will go through guardsmen at the speed that my men can wade through waist-deep blood. That's because when facing guardsmen my men _are_, invariably, wading through waist deep blood, lasguns or no(would you believe?).


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

Any fool that tells me that I *need* a damn Daemon prince, rhinos or obliterators( I hate those pos units).


----------



## Slayer23942 (May 6, 2009)

I HATE the Tau more than any other 40k army. I loved when I killed 3 broadsides, 2 hammerheads, and a crisis suit with lascannon teams


----------



## Culler (Dec 27, 2007)

I like seeing anything in power armor come to a premature grizzly end from copious amounts of my Orks' crappy junk-floor technology.

Take that quality over quantity!


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

As my Orkses, it's uvver Orkses, cos den we jus keeps gettin stronger n stronger! Den we can kill dis Grounhogg an go off ta kill dem uvver races!

As Eldar though, surprisingly enough, it's Dark Angels. Specifically, those fucking annoying Outflanking Melta guns that ruin my otherwise lovely board edges for me 

:laugh: 

:king:


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

For my Grey Knights, probably Tsons. Or Flamers of Tzeentch specifically.. A single template will more often than not cover the whole squad... And there's never a single template.


----------



## needskonstruktion (Oct 9, 2008)

Space Marines, because they get all the attention from GW, everyone seems to collect them, they get way more credit than they deserve, everyone buzzes over them...

So my stompa crushing land raiders beneath it's feet!


----------



## Pandorav3 (Jan 30, 2009)

Anything with power armor being destroyed by absolute crap (lasguns, grots, ect).


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Hmmm... My Nids would LOVE crunching Space Marines endlessly; They're surprising juicy once you get them out of the shell...

And my Thousand Sons have a wonderfully deep hatred of Eldar, especially the Ulthwe Seer Council variety...


----------



## Imperious (May 20, 2009)

With all the new codices, I wonder how many people have changed their "most hated army."

I'd imagine BA, SW, and DE haters have grown in number.

Edit; forgot to include the newer nids and daemons codices as well.


----------



## search116 (Aug 9, 2010)

My Death guard and Death company hate imperial guard but it is oh so satisfying getting stuck in with them. ws5 s5 vs ws2 t3= FTW


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

The Dice. Those cuboid little fuckers hammer me every time.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Thread resurrectors.
God i hate them with a passion! :angry:



(kidding :biggrin


----------



## Imperious (May 20, 2009)

KingOfCheese said:


> Thread resurrectors.
> God i hate them with a passion! :angry:
> 
> 
> ...



True. But threadcromancy is better than cloning! 

I also still hate the DE but I fear they grown in power thanks to the new dex. I haven't had a chance to play the new dex yet.


----------



## Coyote77 (May 14, 2010)

Vanchet said:


> Chaos-You just want to destroy their Abaddon and see to him as a waste of points when it's blown up :biggrin:


I don't field him unless its over a 2k point game. He's a brute, but a target and costly.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

I enjoy seeing any armies HQ die to my HQ, an Archon really was designed to kill very other armies HQ and do it before the even hit them back!


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

i don't really have any army really. I do dislike going agianst orks however as they are currently the only "major" codex i don't own so don't know how good or bad they other other than Nob bikers are mint and Grot Zokas are bad ass.
My mate now hates my Guard army. I tabled him turn 4 and lost just 8 Guardsmen in return. I didn't even move or shoot turn 1 and i took out a unit of his marines in combat.....with a Heavy weapon team!!!! Star of the match had to be the Platton commander as without Fire rank, second rank or Move move move it might have ended diffrently. Sential was pointless


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Culler said:


> I like seeing anything in power armor come to a premature grizzly end from copious amounts of my Orks' crappy junk-floor technology.
> 
> Take that quality over quantity!


Quantity has a quality all of it's own...

Mine has to be Tyranids, being an Alien Swarm player. All those bugs writhing in the flame, the stench of burning flesh filling the air... Shrapnel scything through alien bodies, lines of Guardsmen mowing down hordes of monstrosities... Movie stuff!

Midnight


----------



## TheThousandthSon (Sep 30, 2010)

At the risk of banging on about it, mine is Space Wolves and it's purly fluff related as I havn't payed in years.


----------



## jfvz (Oct 23, 2010)

My most hated is the Ultramarines, mostly fluff related, but also cause a 5 man tatical squad with 4 missile launchers always kills my defiler be4 my 1st turn


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

Slaanesh.

I don't understand the appeal of a Sick Rapist as a leader... Don't argue that it's equally lame to like Khorne.
I think Khorne is cool, and I challenge anyone to say Slaanesh is 'cool'; Rapists are running out of representatives.

But then again; I do know the reason.. Because it's the easiest chaos army to use; with lash princes.. people see them, and get hooked on power gaming, claiming to actually think Slaanesh is cool.

/rage


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Oh ROT you and your inflammatory statements.


----------



## Evil beaver2 (Feb 3, 2009)

My hatred of Ultramarines can be rivaled only by my even deeper hatred of sguats, and those little bastards are already dead. Damn Ultramarines are too good for their own good and there are just too many of them. They also look ugly. And they symbolize GW, the company which tempts me into buying tiny plastic space dudes for insane amounts of money. To add to that they are so successful at selling that they prevent any of my armies from getting updated a lot. And those dumbasses killed the coolest nid fleet out there. The only reason I bought Calgar was to impale his dead body on the front of my chaos land raider. Death to the ugly blue smurfs and all they stand for!!!


----------



## Khazaddum (Apr 2, 2009)

Speaking as both a guard and tsons player, I hate Space Wolves!


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

I hate Dark Angels and Thousand Sons...when I'm with my Space Wolves

I hate gunlines...when I'm nids

AND. I. HATE. ELDAR. fuck you and your army with a squad specialized in a specific style of combat


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

.......:scare: squats.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Eldar, of any type. They are the only Tabletop army to give me trouble and in the DOW Games they are noisy whiny spammy spammy spammy little space ballerina's.

SGMAlice


----------

